# ****Crawford County, 4000+ acres, Club is Full for 2015****



## jmh5397 (Aug 2, 2015)

We had two of our older members get out at the last minute due to health reasons so we now have two openings.  We are a QDM club that uses a Pin-In/Pin-Out system and is first come/first serve.  We only take bucks that are 8 points or better with a 15" outside spread and a minimum of 3-1/2 years old.  Membership is $1500 and includes spouse and children to 18 years old.  Only 2 bucks, 3 does, and 2 turkeys can be killed on a membership.  All other game follows state regs. 

Our property has a diverse topography.  We have oaks, pines, swamps/duck ponds/creek bottoms, clear cuts/cut-over, powerline, and 40+ food plots.  We have many club stands on the powerline and food plots that any member can use.  Our road system is good and our camp has water and generated power.  We try to max out at 35 members but most years we stay around 30.  Campers are ok.

If interested, please contact Jim Harris @ 404-822-6127.
Club rules and deer pics can be sent if interested.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 7, 2015)

Good deer and friendly people


----------



## adam8385 (Aug 7, 2015)

Would like to get a little info. I'm not sure but I think I was in this club a few years ago but had to get out do to family issues. I've text and called the # with no reply if there is still openings I'd like to get in thanks.


----------



## phnman (Aug 8, 2015)

By that last picture, do you hunt the buddy system or is this a new kind of club.. Just messing.  Good luck on members.


----------



## jmh5397 (Aug 9, 2015)

adam8385 said:


> Would like to get a little info. I'm not sure but I think I was in this club a few years ago but had to get out do to family issues. I've text and called the # with no reply if there is still openings I'd like to get in thanks.



Thanks for your interest and sorry about the no response.  The club is full now.


----------



## adam8385 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok thanks. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## jmh5397 (Aug 11, 2015)

adam8385 said:


> Ok thanks. Good luck to you guys.



Thank you!  Good luck to you too, Adam.


----------

